# Farmington/Rumford Maine Area



## df3photo (Feb 6, 2005)

Im going on a trip soon to the Farmington/Rumford, Maine Area from Erie, PA. Is there Any Recomended places to shoot up there?

 Also if anyone is in the Erie, PA area and want to shoot or looking for a place let me know.


----------

